# 45s



## IKE31 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is there a router bit or a process that will cut a 45 degree angle on a full 3/4" board?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi IKE

Yes, almost all mfg. of router bits make one or two..here's just two of them..


http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1135
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/467

http://woodworkersworld.net/chamfer_bits.shtml

http://ptreeusa.com/router_list.htm
http://ptreeusa.com/


===============


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Ike and welcome to the forums.


----------

